# Wheel size ?



## gtofred (Oct 6, 2010)

I got an 04 goat and am curious as of now I have the 18" mc2 wheels also known as the RT6. Well one of the spokes broke and now am needing to replace it or them. Anyone know what the best size would be I want to stick with the 18's but need to know as far as te right offset to get plus my tire as of now rubs the wheel well. any advice or tips would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## gtofred (Oct 6, 2010)

yea that kinda helps. Now how about the offset on the rim do you know what you had


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

What size tires are you looking to run? Staggered?


----------



## gtofred (Oct 6, 2010)

Im just trying to find the best 18" that will fit good without possible wheel rub. If I could I was thinking about doing staggered if possible


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Stock wheels are 18x8 with a 48 offset so ideally you'd want to be as close to that as possible with 235s or 245s. With 18s with that offset, you could probably get 265s in the back without fender modification although you should do 18×9 in the back if you want to go that wide.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gtofred (Oct 6, 2010)

that helps thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

FWIW a 9" likes a bigger offset. Something mid 50s is ideal but it can take less with grinding or rolling the fenders


----------

